# Interesting E* Dish Position



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

From the You Drive What? Blog:










I'm really curious if they have a receiver and TV connected. 

Ryan


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

Pretty typical set-up for the clientele of Wal-Mart..


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm going to be looking at the site for hours, thanks.

I think I found Smiddy's car.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Draconis said:


> I'm going to be looking at the site for hours, thanks.
> 
> I think I found Smiddy's car.


I think I found yours!


----------

